# Some pics of the mechanical room at whole foods



## 15807brett (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Nice work!! No vacuum relief on HWH and storage tanks???

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Stay on the job with a bull whip and megaphone???

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> Stay on the job with a bull whip and megaphone??? Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone



Sorry wrong thread. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

plumbdrum said:


> Sorry wrong thread...


Actually, your bull whip post has a place in almost every thread. :laughing:


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Looks good, one opinion though , why is there not a bypass on the thermastor's and the water heaters . This way you would have the ability to bypass either one that was being worked on .


----------



## 15807brett (Jun 21, 2013)

I agree on the bypass, print didn't have it on there and there not paying for any extras. So I piped it per print, I did put on bye pass on the water softener system and it called for that. You know how the architects are. The reliefs valves are piped now the pics were taken before it was complete and also the circulating pump is piped now. We also did all the fitting for the refer, it was a nice job not a lot of pressure from gc. Thanks


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

With the domestic hot water recovering heat from the refrigeration through those blue exchanger tanks upstream of the water heaters it quite resembles the set up I've seen in all the Costco's in town, I'd see temperatures exiting those over 120F if I recall correctly.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

15807brett said:


> I agree on the bypass, print didn't have it on there and there not paying for any extras. So I piped it per print, I did put on bye pass on the water softener system and it called for that. You know how the architects are. The reliefs valves are piped now the pics were taken before it was complete and also the circulating pump is piped now. We also did all the fitting for the refer, it was a nice job not a lot of pressure from gc. Thanks


Doesn't the manufacture's installation instructions trump the engineer's wet stamp?


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Feb 22, 2014)

Plumbus said:


> Doesn't the manufacture's installation instructions trump the engineer's wet stamp?


Nope!!! Design professionals, Engineers and Architects, have the right to override the manufacturer, and the International Codes if they have good reasons. The AHJ can request clarification if they wish, and if they disagree with the Designer of record they can report them to the Entity responsible for licensure for review and appropriate disciplinary action. 

But, you do need to make the Engineer aware of the situation, so they have the opportunity to review the situation and make a change if they want to. The Design Professional has full legal responsibility for anything they seal. Forever, no statute of limitations.

Dignity, Honor, and Respect: Even when their, dishonoring disrespect leaves you indignant.


----------

